# History of the [Motorguide] trolling motor



## Waterwings (Jun 21, 2008)

Found this while looking at tm sites: (long read, but interesting)

https://sites.mercurymarine.com/portal/page?_pageid=125,63660&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL


----------



## Jim (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice read! I like this part. Puts it in perspective a bit. Back in those days a bass boat was 10k

Mounting systems using regular screws were cracking the gel coats of $10,000 boats, a situation that could not go unresolved.


----------



## phased (Jun 21, 2008)

Good read. Man can you imagine trying to move your boat with "10" lbs of thrust. LOL.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright. Enough with the chit chat. Lets get into the history of a *real* trolling motor.

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/about_us/detail.asp?pg=mk


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 22, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Alright. Enough with the chit chat. Lets get into the history of a *real* trolling motor.



:lol: At least they're both still made in the USA, and I hope it stays that way 8) :USA1:


----------



## Jim (Jun 22, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Alright. Enough with the chit chat. Lets get into the history of a *real* trolling motor.
> ...



I was surprised by that myself! :USA1:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 22, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Alright. Enough with the chit chat. Lets get into the history of a *real* trolling motor.
> 
> https://www.minnkotamotors.com/about_us/detail.asp?pg=mk




=D> GoodPlug. :arrow: I'm right with ya. Have you ever thrown down a gas-operated one yet? Oh Geez... It's a real nice time. Real quiet, real smooth... Whenever I get the $15k to drop down on a real fishing machine it'll have a 80lb 24v RipTide... :mrgreen: 

~LCA.


----------

